# γύριζε λαγός με το φανάρ



## rupertbrooke

Στο αυτό το παραδοσιακό τραγούδι από τη Λέσβο συμβαίνει η φράση σε έντονα μαύρα γράμματα:-



Σήκω βρε Kατίγκω και άψε το φανάρ
να πάμε γύρου γύρου πα κι εύρομε το μλαρ.

Tο μλαρ, το μλαρ
δεν πάγω στο Πλωμάρ.

Πα στον ανεμόμ’λο γύριζε το μλαρ
*όλη μέρα γύριζε λαγός με το φανάρ.*
Mες στο νταμ το είχα κι έτρωγε χορτάρ
και ήρταν κι το κλέψαν κι αφήκαν το σαμάρ.

Σημαίνει στα αγγλικά  'the mule used to go round in the windmill LIKE a hare' ή 'the mule would go round the windmill and all day a hare would go around with the lantern'; Πρβ. η αγγλική λέξη 'go haring around'.

Στο βιντεάκι στην ερμηνεία της Δόμνης Σαμίου έχει μουλάρια σ' ένα φανάρι να τρέχουν σαν λαγούς γύρω γύρω σε κύκλο.


----------



## Perseas

Μάλλον αυτό:


rupertbrooke said:


> 'the mule used to go round in the windmill LIKE a hare'


(σαν λαγός)

Αν και στην πρώτη ανάγνωση κατάλαβα αυτό:


rupertbrooke said:


> 'all day a hare would go around with the lantern'


----------



## rupertbrooke

Θεγξ, Περσέα. Γιατί θα γύριζε το μουλάρι με φανάρι στη διάρκεια της μέρας όταν έχει φυσικό φωτισμό σε κάθε περίπτωση; Και πώς θα το μετέφερε;


----------



## rupertbrooke

Ρώτησα μερικά άτομα για αυτό το δίστιχο από ένα παραδοσιακό τραγούδι της Λέσβου:-

Πα στον ανεμόμ’λο γύριζε το μλαρ
*όλη μέρα γύριζε λαγός με το φανάρ.*


Διαλευκαίνει το νόημα το γεγονός ότι 'φαναρι' είναι τεχνητός όρος στο ανεμόμυλο και σημαίνει οριζόντιο γρανάζι;
Σε ποια περίπτωση τι πρέπει να σημάνει;


----------



## Perseas

Μάλλον περιπλέκει τα πράγματα, για μένα. Δεν αποκλείω να αναφέρεται στο γρανάζι του μύλου.
Το παραδοσιακό αυτό τραγούδι μας μεταδίδει την εικόνα ενός μουλαριού που με την ταχύτητά του («λαγός») γυρίζει τον μύλο.
Ίσως να γύριζε μαζί με το γρανάζι, όπως λες, ή να γύριζε έχοντας κρεμασμένο ένα φανάρι, γιατί ο χώρος μέσα ήταν σκοτεινός.
Και τίποτα από αυτά να μην ισχύει, το «φανάρ» βοηθάει και στην ομοιοκαταληξία: «μλαρ-φανάρ-χορτάρ-σαμάρ».






φωτ.


----------



## ianis

rupertbrooke said:


> Στο αυτό το παραδοσιακό τραγούδι από τη Λέσβο συμβαίνει η φράση σε έντονα μαύρα γράμματα:-
> 
> 
> 
> *Σήκω βρε Kατίγκω και άψε το φανάρ*
> να πάμε γύρου γύρου πα κι εύρομε το μλαρ.


Καλήμερα, δεν μπορει να είναι Κατίγκω που φαινεται λαγός με το φαναρι ποτε ψαχνει το μουλαρι;


Και παρακαλώ, τι σήμαινει "νταμ" γιατί δεν βρισκω την λεξη.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Τι σύμπτωση! Μόνο πριν από λίγες μέρες έστειλα σε ένα φίλο αυτό τον εικόνα και ρώτησα αν είχε κάποια σχέση το προκείμενο ζήτημα:-
Google Image Result for https://slideplayer.gr/slide/1918267/7/images/5/%CE%A0%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B9%CE%B3%CF%81%CE%B1%CF%86%CE%AE+%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%85+%CE%91%CE%BD%CE%B5%CE%BC%CF%8C%CE%BC%CF%85%CE%BB%CE%BF%CF%85.jpg.
Δυστυχώς, η απάντηση της ήταν αρνητικό και είπε:·  "'Εμένα μου φαίνεται να μην έχει καμία σχέση με το πως είναι φτιαγμένος ο ανεμόμυλος. Αφού λέει στο πρώτο δίστιχο αναψε το φανάρι να παμε να ψάξουμε, στο δευτερο εννοεί ότι όλη μέρα πήγαινε γρήγορα από δω κι απο κει κι έψαχνε με το φανάρι."
Απάντησα εγώ: "Αυτό που λες βγάζει νόημα. Άρχιζα να σκέφτομαι πως ο δίστιχος σήμανε ότι το μουλάρι απλά ήταν πολύτιμο επειδή το είχαν στο μύλο για να γυρίζει και να αλέθουν το αλεύρι όταν δεν φύσαγε για νο γυρίζει ο άνεμος. Και ήταν 'λαγός' γιατί ήταν πολύ γρήγορο το συγκεκριμένο ζώο και τους έκανε καλή δουλειά. Όσο για το φανάρι, μέσα στο ανεμόμυλο, είχε σκοτάδι, οπότε είχε αναμμένο φανάρι. Η ερμηνεία σου μου φαίνεται να 'ναι δυνατή μα ίσως περιλαμβάνει μια άκομψη παραλλαγή του γραμματικού υποκείμενου του ρήματος δηλ.
'*The mule* would go round up at the windmill
And all day *Katigko* was racing around with the lantern.
Ή έχω σε παρερμηνεύσει;"
Θεγξ, ως συνήθως, για τη βοήθεια σου.  Συμφωνώ και για την ομοιοκαταληξίες.

Παρεμπ. Γιάννη, το ντάμι είναι ένα στάβλος στη Λεσβιακή διαλεκτο. Βλέπε Τι είναι το Ντάμι;.


----------



## ianis

Το κείμενο δεν είναι ευκολο και νομίζω οτι δεν είναι στην νεαελληνικη, ίσως:



> Σήκω βρε Kατίγκω και άψε το φανάρ
> να πάμε γύρου γύρου πα κι εύρομε το μλαρ.
> 
> Tο μλαρ, το μλαρ
> δεν πάγω στο Πλωμάρ.
> 
> Πα στον ανεμόμ’λο γύριζε το μλαρ
> *όλη μέρα γύριζε λαγός με το φανάρ.*
> Mες στο νταμ το είχα κι έτρωγε χορτάρ
> και ήρταν κι το κλέψαν κι αφήκαν το σαμάρ.




Get up Katigko and (take ?) the lantern
for us to go for a round/a walk around to find the mule.
The mule the mule
I don't go to the Plomar.

Somewhere in th windmill went the mule,
all places he (Katigko ?) wen't (as a) hare with the lantern.

In the middle of the ntam (?) i got her and she was eating grass,
and they came and stole her and left (only) the saddle.

Τι σας φαινεται; Alla


----------



## ianis

Καποιες λέξεις που εμφανιζονται στο κείμενο:

Βρε

βρε - Wiktionary

σήκω
σήκω - Βικιλεξικό

και πα ή πη στην αρχαια ελληνικη σημαινει καπου ή απουδήποτε.


----------



## ianis

Πανω θελησσα να γραψω:

"Somewhere *around* the windmill went the mule,
all places he (Katigko ?) wen't *around* (as a) hare with the lantern"


----------



## rupertbrooke

Νάτη η σωστή μετάφραση, Γιάννη, στην αγγλική:-

Σήκω βρε Kατίγκω και άψε το φανάρ/Get up, Katina, and light the lantern
να πάμε γύρου γύρου πα κι εύρομε το μλαρ/ so that we can go around to see if [=μπας και] we can find the mule.

Tο μλαρ, το μλαρ/The mule, the mule
δεν πάγω στο Πλωμάρ./ I can't go to Plumari.

Πα στον [=πάνω στο] ανεμόμ’λο γύριζε το μλαρ/ Up in the windmill the mule would go round
*όλη μέρα γύριζε λαγός με το φανάρ./all day it would go round like a hare by the light of the lantern.*
Mες στο νταμ το είχα κι έτρωγε χορτάρ/ Inside the stable [ ντάμι= από το τουρκικό dam/στάβλος ] I kept it & it was eating hay
και ήρταν κι το κλέψαν κι αφήκαν το σαμάρ./ and they came and stole it and left (only) the saddle. Καθώς έγραψα παραπάνω:- 
Τώρα σκέφτομαι ότι ο δίστιχος σημαίνει ότι το μουλάρι απλά ήταν πολύτιμο επειδή το είχαν στο μύλο για να γυρίζει και να αλέθουν το αλεύρι όταν δεν φύσαγε για νο γυρίζει ο άνεμος. Και ήταν 'λαγός' γιατί ήταν πολύ γρήγορο το συγκεκριμένο ζώο και τους έκανε καλή δουλειά. Όσο για το φανάρι, μέσα στο ανεμόμυλο, είχε σκοτάδι, οπότε είχε αναμμένο φανάρι.


----------



## ianis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ ρουπερτμπρουκε, οταν ακόμα αγωνιζομαι να μεταφρασώ τα εύκολα εργα της Πηνελοπης Δελτας, δεν πρέπει να ποσπαθήσω να μεταφράσω τα δυσκολα ελληνικα παραδόσιακα τραγούδια.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Τίποτα, Γιάννη. Υπάρχουμε να βοηθήσουμε ο ένας τον άλλο.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Ναι, Γιάννη, ξέρω καλά την αρχαία ελληνική μα εδώ 'πα' είναι μια κοινλεκτική μορφή στη λεσβιακή διαλέκτο της λέξης 'πάνω'; 'πᾳ' = πη στη δωρική γλώσσα. Αλλά δυστυχώς αυτό δεν εφαρμόζεται εδώ.


----------



## ianis

rupertbrooke said:


> Ναι, Γιάννη, ξέρω καλά την αρχαία ελληνική μα εδώ 'πα' είναι μια κοινλεκτική μορφή στη λεσβιακή διαλέκτο της λέξης 'πάνω'; 'πᾳ' = πη στη δωρική γλώσσα. Αλλά δυστυχώς αυτό δεν εφαρμόζεται εδώ.


Εύχαριστω και πάλι για της πληροφορίες ρουπερτμπρουκ. Δεν γνωριζω καλά την αρχαια ελληνική, μόνο την σπουδάσα για τεσσεραα μηνες τώρα, και πως είδατε άκομα μπερδευω λεξεις απο νεαελληνική τέτοιος "μερα" και "μέρος". Και νομιζω οτι και πρεπει να καταλαβενει το γλωσσικο πλαίσιο τα παραδοσιακα τραγουδια. Αλλά είναι μια άσκηση και είναι καλό να έχει κάποιος να διορθώσει τά λάθη.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Παρακαλώ, Γιαννάκι. Ακόμα και τώρα βρίσκω ότι χρειάζομα και εγώ διορθώσεις από τους φίλους μου. Γηράσκουμε αεί διδασκόμενονοι! 'We live and learn!' Στην πραγματικότητα ποια είναι η μητρική γλώσσα σου; Πορτογαλικά;


----------



## ianis

rupertbrooke said:


> Γηράσκουμε αεί διδασκόμενονοι! 'We live and learn!'


Ώραια προτάση και αλήθεια. Ναι η μητρική μου γλώσσα είναι πορτογαλικά. Και σας όπως βλεπω είναι αγγλικά;


----------



## dmtrs

rupertbrooke and ianis it's really moving for me to see two people from different countries communicating in my language; it's also an honour. I laughed heartily reading ianis' last post -not that there is something wrong with it; on the contrary, it is absolutely correct -it's just it feels like textbook Greek. I congratulate you both for your achievements.
There's one correction I want to make, though, if I may. It's ''Γηράσκουμε αεί διδασκό*μενοι*''.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Θεγξ, Δημήτρη. Το 'διδασκομενονοι' ήταν τυπογραφικό σφάλμα. 
Σ' ευχαριστώ για τα συγχαρητήρια και στους δυο μας. Περιττό να λεχθεί ότι μου αρέσουν πολύ τα ελληνικά κι ειδικά τα παραδοσιακά τραγούδια, όπως λόγου χάριν, 'Κάτω Στον Άη-Γιώργη  (Κέρκυρα),το Ποντιακό τραγούδι 
Σον θεό εφτάγω τάμα κι Καραγκούνα πάει να πλύνει από τη Θεσσαλία. Ναι, Αγγλικά είναι η μητρική γλώσσα μου. 
Συνέχισε Γιάννη, να σπουδάσεις τ' ελληνικά.


----------



## ianis

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο.


----------

